# Solved: shift key shuts down computer



## john8142 (Jul 20, 2010)

Today out of the blue my computer shut down every time I hit the shift key. It looks like it's been programmed by a virus to do this. I've run a scan with Norton but not detected anything. The only thing I can think of I've downloaded last night is DVD Videosoft Free Studio. The key sequence the shift key shows on Word is *ty]*. I'm the only user of the PC and I've not changed the keyboard setting.

Can anyone help me to track down the source of the problem and how to fix it. Thanks in anticipation.....


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

Is this on a laptop or Desktop? If it is on a Desktop, try a different keyboard. If this is a malware-related problem, I'm sure a mod would be willing to move it.


----------



## john8142 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply and sound advice chazshep. Borrowed another keyboard which worked fine. Id be interested to know what caused the problem with the other keyboard, though replacing it is my obvious course of action. Presumably, its either a strange hardware fault or either I, accidentally, or malware, maliciously, programmed the keyboard.


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

Hmm, it's possible for it to be a general hardware fault, but unlikely, then again, it is unlikely it was maliciously programmed by malware. Keyboard can't be modded as easily as other peripherals so it's hard to say. Glad to have helped, if you're going to stick with the option of a new keyboard, marking as Solved keeps the forum tidy, but if you want to look into it (which is understandable) I'm sure others would give an insight into it.  :up:


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

Something I forgot to ask, when the computer shut-down, was it a uniform shut down, as if you had pressed Start> Shutdown. Or was it a lockup, or an unexpected instant reboot? It would surprise me less if it was one of the last two, USB drivers can be nasty things, and it's possible (yet unlikely) that the keyboard was affecting the drivers somehow, which could induce a lock-up.


----------



## john8142 (Jul 20, 2010)

It's a uniform shutdown. Asks me to save work on active programmes then says Windows closing down. The keyboard is a wireless Advent one. I'm concluding that although it seems strange it is purely a hardware fault so will get a new keyboard and mark problem as solved. Thanks again!


----------



## chazshep (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe it was somehow using an Alt+F4 fault, to close all programs and ask to shutdown, that's a stab in the dark. Anyways, happy to help


----------

